# Some kind of messed up day...



## elevan (May 13, 2011)

So I started out the day going to a swap meet / flea market / auction...

Bought a jersey calf for $20, a jersey x for $50, 2 East India Ducks, 3 Bobwhite Quail, 1 Frizzle chick and 1 Easter Egger chick.  All in all the total under $100.  Great deal!

Problem??  We had the CAR! A Honda Accord!  Well...we put those calves in the backseat...birds went into boxes in the trunk and away we went...40 minutes toward home.

Came home and bottle fed the calves (never done that before)...gonna have to ask some questions later and post some pics.

2 of my chickens found a hole in the fence and were on the wrong side...inches away from a bird hating dog! Had to rescue them.

Had to set up temporary housing for the new birds.

Then decided to go visit my grandpa who was in the hospital for a heart cath.  Visit was good.  We got about 5 minutes from the hospital and got an urgent call to come back.  Grandpa was gone...

How does a day start on such a high and end on such a low?


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your Grandpa....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your Grandpa.


----------



## KellyHM (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Rebbetzin (May 14, 2011)

Sorry you lost your grandpa... but, what a blessing you got one last visit with him.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 14, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Sorry you lost your grandpa... but, what a blessing you got one last visit with him.


x2


----------



## lilhill (May 14, 2011)

So very sorry you lost your grandfather.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2011)

Thank you all.



> _On the evening of 5/13 we lost a great man. One who was a husband,father,son,grandfather,brother,and great grandfather to a family that loved him so much and will be missed but not forgotten by all his family and friends. He so proudly served his country in 2 branches of the military. R.I.P. Joesph Kingston Armstrong. (My Grandpa, my Mom's Dad)_


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 14, 2011)

Sincere sympathy to you and your family Emily for the loss of your Grandpa. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## helmstead (May 14, 2011)




----------



## goatsintheopen (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 14, 2011)

My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Snowhunter (May 14, 2011)

Thoughts n prayers are with ya El


----------

